# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  Recurring Night Terrors...devistating

## Dan04

I have been having night terrors for the last two years. I thought I had it all figured out but I was wrong. Everything I&#39;ve tried doesn&#39;t help and now I&#39;m devastated with many types of night terrors but some more devastating than others.

I&#39;ve been having the same type of night terrors. I have three children but I keep having night terrors of my youngest daughter. The scenarios are different but this last one really bothers me.

In my dream, my wife and I realize that my youngest daughter is not moving (we assume the worst). I see her lying down between my parents while they sleep. Looking at her sickly looking eyes, I pick her up and she is stiff but she is still breathing. All other signs of life are not present especially with how stiff she is.

I&#39;ve had other dreams of her which suggest the same. One included finding her dress in a river.

I really can&#39;t take these night terrors. They have me devastated for days at a time. What can I do and what is your interpretation of such dreams?

----------


## joey11223

Well technically they are nightmares not terrors.

If you can then distract yourself. I used to have horride nightmares from 7-11 years old, thinking about them just makes you have more, maybe read before going to bed so your mind is thinking about the book not your worries.

Also i think it&#39;s natural for parents to have a few dreams about problems with their children as that&#39;s the worst scenario possible. 

Maybe you are stressed about something? Your child being sick/dieing is just something very bad and so anything bad in your life could be manafested into that in your dreams.

Also i am so sorry if this is to intruding but, are you and your wife having any problems. Not necessarily big ones but maybe disagreements about things, especially if it relates to your children. It&#39;s just you have mentioned in other threads that you have nightmares about your wife being evil.

Maybe a tiny amount of negativity between you is manafesting into something much worse in your nightmares. Or maybe you are subconsiously worried that you don&#39;t deserve her/ you are different. Although you have a few children and so have been together for a while, so that may be doubtful...

eh im not sure, hope what little i said helped  ::content::

----------


## Riff

Wow, scary. Make those dreamsigns. Tell yourself "My daughter is FINE and whenever i see her sick or stiff i&#39;ll become lucid" say this everytime you think about her. Then once you can become lucid just fly away and do something else.

Also if you do become lucid, this nightmare might be a internal conflict. Try accepting that your daughter is sick and hug her or something, you might end the recurring dream. If your stressed and you just acknowledge the fact that shes sick it will most likely stop haunting you.

Nightmares are a begining LD&#39;ers best friend, they give definite dreamsigns, so use it to your advantage. Good luck i hope this helps.  ::fro::

----------


## Casualtie

I agree with Riffs idea. You could use these nightmares against themselves. Every time you think about your dreams tell yourself that your daughter is fine and that when you feel/sense otherwise you will recognize you are dreaming.

Once you get to that state you can change the situation. You can change the dream. You can wake yourself from it.

I guess if you want to, you could try and force yourself to have pleasant dreams. If you wake yourself up every time you have a dream like this, you can refuse yourself of sleep until _maybe_ your subconscious mind will pick up your not getting any sleep when you have these dreams. Your body needs sleep, so you force it to change the dreams.

^^^ Just a theory.

----------


## acroic

> I have been having night terrors for the last two years. I thought I had it all figured out but I was wrong. Everything I&#39;ve tried doesn&#39;t help and now I&#39;m devastated with many types of night terrors but some more devastating than others.
> 
> I&#39;ve been having the same type of night terrors. I have three children but I keep having night terrors of my youngest daughter. The scenarios are different but this last one really bothers me.
> 
> In my dream, my wife and I realize that my youngest daughter is not moving (we assume the worst). I see her lying down between my parents while they sleep. Looking at her sickly looking eyes, I pick her up and she is stiff but she is still breathing. All other signs of life are not present especially with how stiff she is.
> 
> I&#39;ve had other dreams of her which suggest the same. One included finding her dress in a river.
> 
> I really can&#39;t take these night terrors. They have me devastated for days at a time. What can I do and what is your interpretation of such dreams?[/b]




Read this article http://www.lucidity.com/EWLD10.html

    i hope you can over come your fear.

----------

